# Glock, Beretta and Ruger



## macor64 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello all,

New member posting for the first time from Orlando, FL. Just started getting into guns last year and recently obtained my CCP. I will be purchasing some new guns for various purposes (carry/defense/plinking). I've shot, and want to purchase these three guns:

Glock 19 gen 4
Beretta PX4 Storm full (9mm)
Ruger SR22

If scoured over a ton of information and visited just about all the LGS to pester them with questions. Whenever I bring up these 3 guns, many LGS staff want to offer the H&K VP9 as an alternative to the G19 and they almost all want to offer multiple alternatives to the PX4 although they don't really offer reasons why. In addition to shooting the 3 guns, I have friends who own some of these and I hear nothing but praise for them. I don't profess to being well versed at all, in fact....I'm on the forum to get advice from those that are willing to share.

Opinions?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

All good choices, I would think some stores push certain brands to strengthen their relationship with that manufacturer. Either way they make a sale... so that would be my only reasoning for them to persuade you to other manufacturers. Maybe they need to reduce inventory... ya never know.


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

macor64 said:


> Glock
> Beretta
> Ruger


Wow !
You got some damn fine schooling behind you that's for sure.

My preference would be

Ruger for my revolvers
Beretta for my semi-automatic 
And Glock if I was more skilled.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

All three of these are solid choices. One reason the LGS could be pushing the VP9 is that it's the latest and hottest new striker fire on the market, and it's an "HK". I can vouch for it as well as the G19. Either would be an excellent choice for EDC. Not sure why they'd offer multiple choices over the Storm. It's a good gun at a decent price, but maybe they don't like it as much as other choices. Like TAP said, who knows.


----------



## macor64 (Dec 22, 2014)

Would love a VP9....but that one may have to wait for a bit, but it's got a nice crisp trigger.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You can get a standard VP9 for around $599. Look on-line, but the G19 Gen 4 comes standard with three mags and MBS for $540. Not a bad way to go.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

You might want to consider the Ruger mark III instead of the SR22.IMHO it is the best .22 pistol out there for the money.
GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

goldwing said:


> You might want to consider the Ruger mark III instead of the SR22.IMHO it is the best .22 pistol out there for the money.
> GW


Agreed. I have one also and it's a totally solid performer. That said, had I to do it again, I probably wouldn't spend money on a 22. Reason being, over the past year or so, ammo has been very difficult to get and getting quite expensive. Although I've spent a fair amount of range time shooting a 22, I tend to want to go more for the 9mm for general shooting. Just more fun for me. Honestly, I don't get much thrill out of shooting a 22 any more. They are fine guns, just not my top choice for recreation. If you don't have much experience though, they are probably the best to begin with.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> You might want to consider the Ruger mark III instead of the SR22.IMHO it is the best .22 pistol out there for the money.
> GW


I hae a 22/45 as well as the SR22, and the SR gets about twice the shooting the 22/45 does. Just a fabulous little gun. But I do love the 22/45 as well.

<sigh>


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank for clearing that up for the OP Sail, as always, you are very decisive.:smt102
GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Thank for clearing that up for the OP Sail, as always, you are very decisive.:smt102
> GW


What I'm saying, so GW can understand, is that I like both, but WAY prefer the SR22. OP did a good job picking that one....


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Sail. Next time could you include some illustrations?
GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Thanks Sail. Next time could you include some illustrations?
> GW


I charge for illustrations....


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

macor64 said:


> I'm on the forum to get advice from those that are willing to share.


The _only_ person that can tell you what handgun is best for you is YOU. How it fits the hand, how well you shoot it are both much more important factors than what some counter clerk thinks is the best handgun. Hold, point, handle as many as you can and then shoot as many as you have an opportunity to before you buy them. Then go with what feels best to you. Everyone else's opinion is just, well, opinion.


----------



## macor64 (Dec 22, 2014)

Scorpion8 said:


> The _only_ person that can tell you what handgun is best for you is YOU. How it fits the hand, how well you shoot it are both much more important factors than what some counter clerk thinks is the best handgun. Hold, point, handle as many as you can and then shoot as many as you have an opportunity to before you buy them. Then go with what feels best to you. Everyone else's opinion is just, well, opinion.


Agreed. It's still nice to get some of that "tribal knowledge" that's hard to come by sometimes.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Of the three you mentioned, and just considering them, I would go with the gen4 Glock 19. But then this also begs the question... To what use do you intend to put these firearms? That is going to have a major input in your decision, as well it should.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> <SNIP!>
> To what use do you intend to put these firearms? That is going to have a major input in your decision, as well it should.


Agreed 100%

Which is rare for us.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SailDesign:
Surprise! We agree on something the SR 22 is an excellent pistol. I suggest you go back to using that picture next to your name.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> SailDesign:
> Surprise! We agree on something the SR 22 is an excellent pistol. I suggest you go back to using that picture next to your name.


You reckon? I got accused of trying to scare folks with that.... Maybe Froggy is the better bet after all.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

macor64:
Don't listen to the LGS staff it's not their money that will be spent. The G19 as with all Glocks are good reliable pistols, there is a reason why most of the nations law enforcement personnel are armed with them. There are also a ton of aftermarket parts and accessories for them.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> <snip!>
> I suggest you go back to using that picture next to your name.


Decided on one that is obviously "me". 

Edit: End of thread-jack. Sorry!


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

SailDesign said:


> I hae a 22/45 as well as the SR22, and the SR gets about twice the shooting the 22/45 does. Just a fabulous little gun. But I do love the 22/45 as well.
> 
> <sigh>


I like the SR22 over the MkIII as well. Might not be quite as accurate, but more fun to shoot.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Those are all good choices if it's what you like. Personally, I grew up shooting single actions, my first auto being a 1911. Growing up I literally had unlimited access to ammo lead, bullets, powder and primers. So I spent house cruising the mountains of Alaska on my Honda CT 250 with that 1911 strapped to the side with so many rounds through it, that when it got stolen it was close to being work out (well over 100,000 rounds) because of that, and gun that doesn't have a grip angle close to the 1911, I don't like. With a 1911 I'm pretty good at whipping it out and getting pretty close to my target. 
With a full size glock....I'll hit about 3 foot high at 20 yards. So personally, I don't like glocks. I also think they are ugly. But. And a bit but. It doesn't matter what I like. It matters what you like. Find what you like, and shoot it a lot, so.it becomes a extention of your arm.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ride with the Storm, however the G-19 as well. Which appeals more to you.


----------



## macor64 (Dec 22, 2014)

Decisions, decisions...may just get all three


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Decided on one that is obviously "me".
> 
> Edit: End of thread-jack. Sorry!


That avatar, while very artsy and pleasant to view, looks to me like full sail on calm seas, going nowhere. That's not you Sail, although I could make some lame analogy to your politics.
:smt002 GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> That avatar, while very artsy and pleasant to view, looks to me like full sail on calm seas, going nowhere. That's not you Sail, although I could make some lame analogy to your politics.
> :smt002 GW


When I figure out how to get waves into my renderings, I'll improve on it. Until then, that is the best my puter can do without paying someone else to render my designs. 

As for my politics, I would prefer time to reflect on my choices, rather than go full steam ahead and think over the results later... :goofy:


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

All 3 guns you have listed are very solid choices. You mentioned that your friends had some of these guns already. I would suggest heading to your local range and see if you can rent the one they don't have. If so rent it and shoot all 3 of them in the same range trip and see which one you like the most.

I can speak for two of the three you mentioned.

G19 my EDC carry for the last 7 years. It's not that I just drink Glock Kool aid but it's what fits my hand the best and shoot the best.

Px4 has one for awhile (nice gun, no problems, shot well) but it just really never fit my hand the way I wanted it to. 

As far as them pushing you towards other guns, pay no mind to them because they are not the ones who will be behind the trigger.


----------



## macor64 (Dec 22, 2014)

grey-wolf said:


> All 3 guns you have listed are very solid choices. You mentioned that your friends had some of these guns already. I would suggest heading to your local range and see if you can rent the one they don't have. If so rent it and shoot all 3 of them in the same range trip and see which one you like the most.
> 
> I can speak for two of the three you mentioned.
> 
> ...


Funny you should suggest that, because that's exactly what I did. I shot the G19, PX4 compact (no full size available, unfortunately) and the SR22. Loved shooting all three. I also shot the sig p320 and H&K VP9...now I want 5 guns!  Guess I'm just sick.

Pretty set on the G19, PX4 full...and I like the SR22, but I saw a Sig 1911-22 that intrigued me and an M&P 22 that was impressive. but again the Sig 1911-22 and and the M&P 22 were not available for rental....bummer.

Getting excited, though....because this coming weekend may be when I pick up some new guns


----------



## Jhill13 (Feb 23, 2015)

Why they would push certain items- who knows. Lots of reasons- could be as crooked as manufacturers incentives, or as innocent as the guy training them in owns, prefers, professes Glock, etc. or casually dislikes Italian guns.
I just went thru your process, ended up with the Berretta Storm Compact because it felt perfect, and i liked how the saftey/decocker works for first CCW. It's light weight too. Bad surprise- no holsters anywhere in stock. Love the Crossbreed i ordered, but it was forced decision. EVERY retailer stocks glock holsters and accessories.
I'd say you have a fine list of reputable guns, just buy what feels best in your hand and familiar operations. Worst case, you're not completely happy with it and buy another 1. LOL


----------



## macor64 (Dec 22, 2014)

Bought all three. Now on to range bag, safe and extra magazines.


----------



## cobra6 (Apr 1, 2014)

Go to the range and try out the Walther PPQ 9mm, I feel its better than the Beretta PX4 Storm not as bulky, also like the CZ PO9 in either 40 or 9mm. I have owned both and still have the CZ, also the Ruger LCS 9mm is a great carry gun.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

About 2 years(?) ago I had purchased a PX4 F .40sw model. Really nice. But after many sessions to the range, I noticed wear on certain contact points of the frame. 
Although I was probably looking for any excuse - I traded the PX4 for a 96A1.

Maybe its just an anti-plastic thing. I never had any problems with the PX and 17 rounds were impressive, but you have to find the gun that "fits - You".

My Beretta 84 is just such a gun.


----------

